# Brainstorm ideas for an old ceiling fan motor



## Skiddy (Oct 8, 2012)

I have an old ceiling fan that I was thinking if using to add motion to my display. Problem is, I can't think of anything to use it for.
So far I have the house lit with red and blue floodlights, a singing pumpkin projection on the porch, a ghost projection in the upstairs window, my fog chiller set up to fog the path and strobe lights pointed up the walls. Everything is controlled by my computer - the floods dim and flicker when the strobes light which is synced up to the pumpkins soundtrack's lightening. I have a 6 foot tall pose able skeleton that I haven't found a good place for yet.
So, any ideas are welcome.
Thanks


----------



## RowlandHarris (Sep 11, 2009)

My bro-in-law and I did a haunt at his house in N. Carolina - he had these two large bats (5' or so wing span) and we needed to figure out where to put them. We first added battery powered red LEDs for the eyes, and then he comes out with an old ceiling fan! We put a rope over the garage roof and then to a tree in the front yard. Hanging from that, off the side of the driveway, we put the motor (modified with two 5' square aluminum rods attached the holes where the fan blades went). From the ends of the aluminum, we hung two strings (6'-8' long?) for each bat (one in front, one in back to keep them going forward). My b-i-l then added a speed control for the fan.

To start it, we had to go slowly and 'push start' the bats (so they wouldn't twist). Once going, they flew nicely around in a large circle. We added a spotlight - which had the added benefit of casting a shadow high on the trees in the backyard of bats flying!

This took quite a bit of tweaking, but they came out well! No pics... sorry.


----------

